# Confo Crit for Rascal....finally some decent pics (I hope)



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

starting from the head, it is very cute 
Neck is set rather high and his shoudler angle is a bit steeper than desirable, however not to an extreme degree.
Front legs look alright but he has long pasterns, which make him appear to be set back.
Good, short back
Hindquarters have a sharp slope to the croupe but otherwise well rounded.
A bit sickle-hocked in the back legs


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love his conformation in that last picture, lol.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

There is something really off about his front right...
And his back end looks very unproportionate to his front end. 
His color is lovely though!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

The right front is the one that I posted the ugly cut of in the health thread. He isn't limping he just isn't standing square on it either. His rear is very undermuscled and odd because of the pelvic injury. He is my pasture puff and I love him though 
Sorry about the rooster picture!! I couldn't figure out how to take it off without taking them all off. DH was there laughing like crazy because as you can see he rolled like an idiot while I was inside getting the camera. 2 hours of doctoring and grooming HA! DH thought it was hillarious of course. I can't seem to get clean pictures of him.

ETA: He also will NOT square up to save my life LOL. He sees the camera and sticks everything out in the wrong direction.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I know nothing about conformations but I love that he can change from an equine into a fowl. I do know a little about rosters as my grandfather raised them and the rooster has a nice confirmation with a nice deep chest and nice coloring


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

myQHpaul said:


> I know nothing about conformations but I love that he can change from an equine into a fowl. I do know a little about rosters as my grandfather raised them and the rooster has a nice confirmation with a nice deep chest and nice coloring


ROFLMAO Thank you very much for the critique on Cogburn. He is a game rooster who came with the 2 hens I was given. He is actually a decent mannered bird. I couldn't figure out how to delete the picture when I posted the confo pics, then my edit time ran out LOL

He and Rascal are mortal enemies btw. Cogburn eats Rascals food if he gets half a chance.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

themacpack said:


> I love his conformation in that last picture, lol.


 sorry one rooster picture boo boo. Although Cogburn is worth looking at, just ask him and he'll strut around all day to tell you so LOL


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder what the age cutoff is for people that have never heard of Rooster Cogburn...:rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Faceman said:


> I wonder what the age cutoff is for people that have never heard of Rooster Cogburn...:rofl:


ROFL Well it's younger than me at any rate! 
But I tell ya, he plays the part so well! Struts and swaggers at the same time. When I yelled Cogburn for the first time he stopped chasing the younger hen and wheeled round looking at me all squinty eyed. Gotta love a rooster with 'tude.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

so he's not sound enough to be ridden- I see you call him your pasture puff? pelvic injury explains hind end and other injury explains front right but otherwise he seems to be in good shape. how bad are the injuries? he's young yet so with proper work perhaps in the future a riding buddy?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Chopsticks said:


> so he's not sound enough to be ridden- I see you call him your pasture puff? pelvic injury explains hind end and other injury explains front right but otherwise he seems to be in good shape. how bad are the injuries? he's young yet so with proper work perhaps in the future a riding buddy?


He is sound as a bell, as long as he isn't ridden.He has had a year and 2 months off now. He is due for evaluation, Xrays, and ultrasounds in July. If he continues to be unsound under saddle he still has a home till old age takes him 

Pelvic injury was classified as severe. Cut is just that, a cut to the back of the fetlock joint. It should heal well. 

IF he is ever able to be put back under saddle we have to take baby steps in the reconditioning. It's how it works with him LOL. One medium step forward, one baby step back. But he is SO much better than he was  so I call it a win win situation.

ETA: I will see if I can find everything the vet printed out for me and the diagnosis report from the hospital. It was all very informative and I was actually suprised at how often pelvic stress/injury is misdiagnosed as hock or stifle problems.


----------

